# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο κοκατιλάκι

## parrotlover❤

Καλησπέρα...  όπως κάπιοι γνωρίζετε πρόσφατα απεκτησα ένα κοκατιλακι...  διστυχως τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες είναι αρρωστουλα έχει διάρροια και δυσκολία στην αναπνοή..  της ασκείται βέβαια φαρμακευτική αγωγή όπως αντιβιωση και βιταμίνη νερού..  αλλα ήθελα να σας ρωτησω αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω για να νιώσει έστω καιι λιιιιγο καλύτερα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μην αγχώνεσαι Μαρία((?) δεν θυμάμαι όνομα μιας και δεν το γράφεις κάπου) !
Όλα θα πάνε καλά , εκεί ελπίζουμε !
Θα ήθελα να απαντήσεις τα εξής που αναφέρει το άρθρο ώστε τα πιο έμπειρα μέλη να μπορούν να κινηθούν κατάλληλα.
*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*Υπομονή και το μικρό σου θα γίνει καλά !!

Υ.Γ. Έμαθες τελικά να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες ?

----------


## parrotlover❤

Ναι ναι...  Μαρία με λενε  :Happy:  ... σε ευχαριστώ πολύ το ελπίζω!!!  Όχι δεν το έχω προσπαθησει ξανά!

Λοιπόν...  η τροφή της είναι χύμα μιας και ακόμα εδώ δεν έχω βρει ειδική για κοκατιλ! Η αλλαγή νερού γίνεται μια φορά τη μέρα και η καθαριότητα του κλουβιου 2 την εβδομάδα ...επίσης την έχω φυσικά μέσα στο σπίτι η κοιλιτσα της είναι μια χαρά οι κουταουλιες διάρροια αλλά νομίζω πως έχει καλυτερεψει λιγάκι...  και κοιμάται φουσκωμενη εκτός από την ώρα που τρώει..

Επίσης..  οι κουτσουλιες είναι κίτρινες με λιιγο λαχανι..  (συγγνώμη για αυτό που ανέφερα αλλά θέλω να ξέρω αν είναι φυσιολογικό! )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επίσης πες μας τι ακριβώς φάρμακα χορηγούνται στο πουλάκι και με τι δοσολογία. Οι φωτογραφίες τουλάχιστον από τις κουτσουλιές είναι απαραίτητες για να βγει ίσως κάποιο συμπέρασμα! Σου μοιάζουν με φωσφοριζέ; Το πουλάκι ξυπνάει μόνο του να φάει και να πιει νερό; 

(Επίσης σε παρακαλώ όταν έχεις ακόμα χρονικό όριο για να επεξεργαστείς το μήνυμά σου πάτα κάτω δεξιά "Επεξεργασία Μηνύματος" που έχει το μολυβάκι για να προσθέσεις ότι άλλη πληροφορία θέλεις, καθώς προσπαθούμε να αποφεύγουμε τα απανωτά ποστ!  :winky:  )

----------


## jk21

ποτε ξεκινησε η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ; το κεφαλι μεσα ,ποτε ξεκινησε να το βαζει; 

περιμενουμε και τα αλλα που σου ειπε η Κωνσταντινα

----------


## parrotlover❤

Διστυχως φωτογραφία δεν μπορώ να βάλω.. τα φάρμακα που χωριγουνται ειναι αντιβιωση δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς το όνομα! και παίρνει 20 c.c τη μέρα  Και η βιταμίνη είναι (multivitamin ) και παίρνει 2 σταγόνες τη μερα ..όταν λέτε το κεφάλι μέσα; ναι οπότε θέλει ξυπνάει και τρώει επίσης το απόγευμα που την έβγαλα να της δώσω το φάρμακο ήταν ζωηρουλα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν λέμε το κεφάλι μέσα εννοούμε να το γυρίζει και να το βάζει μέσα στα πούπουλα όπως συνήθως κάνουν όταν κοιμούνται το βράδυ, έτσι δηλαδή:

 (η φωτογραφία είναι τυχαία από το ίντερνετ)  Αν κοιμάται έτσι μέσα στην ημέρα με φουσκωμένα πούπουλα για μεγάλες περιόδους και όχι απλά για ένα μικρό υπνάκο κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας είναι προφανής ένδειξη ασθένειας. 

Μαρία αν θέλεις να σου δώσω το email μου ή το facebook (θα σου τα στείλω με προσωπικό μήνυμα) για να μου στείλεις τις φωτογραφίες και να τις ανεβάσω εγώ πες μου μέχρι αύριο γιατί μετά δεν θα έχω ίντερνετ μέχρι τη Κυριακή πάλι και είναι σημαντικό να δούμε τις κουτσουλιές. Αν δεν μπορείς ούτε αυτό τουλάχιστον δες εδώ: *Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*


μήπως ταιριάζει με κάποια εικόνα να μας πεις!  Επίσης δες το όνομα της αντιβίωσης και γράψτο μας  :winky:

----------


## jk21

> *ποτε* ξεκινησε η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ; *το κεφαλι μεσα ,ποτε ξεκινησε* να το βαζει;



σε παρακαλω διευκρινισε συντομα οπως και πιο φαρμακο παιρνει

----------


## parrotlover❤

Λοιπόν η κουτσουλιες της πλέον σαυτες τις φωτογραφίες που είδα ταιριάζουν με τις κίτρινες.  .. η αντιβιωση είναι (bitr... κάπως ) θα σας πω ακριβώς όταν πάω σπιτι

----------


## parrotlover❤

Η αντιβιωση είναι baitril

----------


## jk21

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *jk21*
> *ποτε ξεκινησε η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ; το κεφαλι μεσα ,ποτε ξεκινησε να το βαζει;*




.....................

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μαρία προσπάθησε να μάθεις να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες ....
Στην αντιμετώπιση των ασθενειών ένα σημαντικό κριτήριο είναι η αμεσότητα! 
Και απάντησε σε οολα τα ερωτήματα που σου παραθέτουμε !
είναι κρίμα να πάθει κάτι ....
Καλή Ανάσταση !

----------


## parrotlover❤

Η φαρμακευτική αγωγή ξεκίνησε πριν 4 ημέρες και πρέπει να πάρει αντιβιωση και αύριο.. το κεφάλι μέσα...  τι να σας πω δεν παρατήρησα ιδιαίτερα γιατί κοιμόταν πολλές φορές έτσι εγώ κατάλαβα ότι είναι αρρωστη από τη διάρροια! Επίσης,  Να σας ενημερωσω ότι η μικρουλιτσα μου σταμάτησε τη διάρροια και οι κουτσουλιες είναι κανονικές  :Big Grin:  ζωηρεψε κιόλας οπότε ότι ήταν πέρασε!!!! Ευτυχώς γιατί με είχε φάει το άγχος!καλή ανάσταση και σε εσάς

----------


## jk21

γραφεις οτι το πουλακι ειναι καλυτερα με κουτσουλιες κανονικες και ζωηρο  .... αρα μαλλον σταματησε να κοιμαται και εντος της ημερας ... οκ ;


τις 5 μερες συνολικα αντιβιωσης ,ποιος τις προτεινε; αν γιατρος τοτε κανε οπως σου ειπε ,απλα πριν σταματησεις ,τον ενημερωνεις ποια ημερα αρχισε να ζωηρευει το πουλι

αν δεν ηταν γιατρος ,τοτε συνεχιζεις αλλες 2 ημερες

----------


## parrotlover❤

Μονη μου Ποτέ δεν θα της έδιναν κάτι! Εντός ημέρας κοιμάται ελάχιστα

----------


## jk21

Με δεδομενο οτι συνεχιζει να κοιμαται εστω και λιγο ,μην σταματησεις το φαρμακο πριν επικοινωνησεις με το γιατρο και περιγραψεις σε τι φαση ειναι το πουλακι

----------


## parrotlover❤

Σας ευχαριστώ παρά  πολύ για τις συμβουλές και τη βοήθεια!!!  Αφού Λοιπόν ξεπερασαμε αυτό το πρόβλημα..  βρήκα άλλο!  ...το αριστερό της ποδαρακι έχει πιο σκούρο χρώμα και είναι λίγο πρισμενο... είναι ανησυχιτικο;;

----------


## jk21

να δουμε φωτο .Ισως καποιο αγγειο να μην εχει σωστη κυκλοφορια !!! να ενημερωσεις το γιατρο γιατι αν ειναι σημαντικη η διακοπη της ,ισως κινδυνευσει με νεκρωση το ακρο

----------


## parrotlover❤

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα βρω θα την πάω... αυτό από τι προκαλειται;;;

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω καν δει ,τι ακριβως συμβαινει και σε τι εκταση .... αν ειναι εντονο ,ισως και θρομβωση

----------


## parrotlover❤

Έντονο δεν είναι καθόλου.. ίσα που αλλά τώρα τελευταία ταραζομαι με το παραμικρό που βλέπω πάνω της... το φτερνισμα ειναι κάτι καινούριο!  Δεν ξέρω τι να πρώτο κάνω...παιδιά εποικηνωνησα με τον κτηνιατρο και είπε ότι αν συνεχίσω 5 μέρες τις βιταμίνες δε θα πάθει νεκρωση!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Οι κουτσουλιες της είναι κίτρινες χωρίς ούρα και στερεες ... διάβασα για ασθενεια του παγκρέατος και αύριο πρωί θα πάμε στον κτηνιατρο

----------


## Pidgey

Όταν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο συκώτι συνήθως τα ούρα - υγρό τμήμα της κουτσουλιάς είναι πολύ κίτρινο, όχι το στερεό της τμήμα.

Σίγουρα η εξέταση από ένα έμπειρο σε πτηνά γιατρό είναι το καλύτερο, αλλά αν θέλεις ανέβασε μία φωτογραφία από τις κουτσουλιές σε λευκό χαρτί να πάρεις μία γνώμη και από εδώ.

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες θυμιζουν φυσιολογικες σε πουλι που τρωει κυριως αυγοτροφη .Βαλε φωτο να δουμε τι λες 

αν ηταν σε μουσταρδι χρωμα και λασπωτες ,ισως να ειχες σχεση με καμπυλοβακτηριο αλλα το πουλακι θα ειχε συμπεριφορα αρρωστου

----------


## jk21

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*


σε περιπτωση προβληματος στο παγκρεας ειναι πιο ογκωδεις

----------


## parrotlover❤

:sad:  :Mad0234:  :Mad0234:  :sad: Σήμερα λίγα σε μια πολύ καλή κτηνιατρο και μου είπε πως ο άλλος κτηνιατρος μου είχε δώσει ΥΟΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ δόση για αυτή την αντιβιωση!  Και πως έχει καταστραφεί το ανοσοποιητικό της σύστημα... επίσης με τις διαρροιες αδυνατισε!  Μου είπε να της δίνω πολλά φρούτα και  λαχανικά και μου έδωσε βιταμίνες (multi-C-mulgat ) μια σταγόνα κάθε 3 μέρες...  μέσα στις επόμενες 10 μέρες θα ζούμε αν θα ζήσει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λυπάμαι πραγματικά για αυτά που περνάει η μικρούλα !
Βλέπω ότι κάνεις ότι μπορείς ...
Κάνε ότι σου είπαν και υπομονή Μαρία !
Ελπίζω η μικρούλα να τα καταφέρει !


Υ.Γ. προσπάθησε να μάθεις να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες , κάνε λογαριασμό στο photobucket και ανέβαζε φωτογραφίες ! 
Δεν μπορείς σε τέτοια θέματα να μην έχεις φωτογραφίες. Πολλά δε θα γινόντουσαν αν ξέραμε και βλέπαμε τί ακριβώς έχει.

----------


## parrotlover❤

:sad: Αυτό μόνο μπορώ να κάνω μαριε ΥΠΟΜΟΝΉ... Οι φωτογραφίες τώρα δεν ειναι η  πρωτεραιοτητα μου αλλά όταν βρω χρονο θα προσπαθησω... ευτυχώς μου δίνει κουράγιο που τρώει

----------


## HarrisC

Αν η δοση του Baytril ηταν πολυ δυνατη ,το πουλακι "αποστειρωθηκε" εσωτερικα.Η φυσιολογικη του χλωριδα καταστραφηκε.Χρειαζεται να βαλεις και ultralevure στη ποτηστρα του πουλιου ,για να την επαναφερεις σταδιακα και να σταματησουν οι διαρροιες.Ειναι αβλαβες ,μονο καλο θα κανει

----------


## parrotlover❤

Ξ διάρροια έχει σταμτησει μέρες τώρα...  η κτηνιατρος μου είπε να μην την φορτωσουμε στα φάρμακα παίρνει ήδη μια βιταμίνη!

----------


## HarrisC

Οκ .Ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες του γιατρου σου.Μια σταγονα βιταμινη καθε 3 ημερες,ειναι λιγο παντως, για ενα πουλακι σ αυτη τη κατασταση

----------


## parrotlover❤

Δεν ξέρω...  είναι πολύ καλή κτηνιατρος...  και οι βιταμίνες πολύ δυνατές...  η μικρουλα μου νομιζω πως χειροτερευει!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Τώρα είδα κάτι που δεν το πίστευα ! Το μικρουλακι μου είναι μια χαρά και κελαηδαει!!!!!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Είμαι ΤΟΟΟΟΣΟ χαρουμενηηη !!!! Το μωρό μ είναι μια χαρα ..  κελαηδαει και πρισπαθει να βγει όλη την ώρα αυτό κλουβί και  βάζει το κεφαλακι της ανάμεσά στα καγκελα... πράγμα που είναι επικινδυνο αλλά το ξαναβγαζει μονή της οποτεβδεν ανησυχω...  τι να πω μια σταγόνα έκανε τοοοσα πολλά...  άγιο έχει το μικρουλακι μου!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο γιατρός για πόσο καιρό σου ειπε να της δινεις τη βιταμίνη ?

----------


## jk21

τα 20 cc που ειχες γραψει ,ηταν αδιαλυτo baytril στο στομα ή σε ποσοτητα νερου; μπορεις να περιγραψεις ακριβως τι εδινες και πως το εδινες; 

με δεδομενο οτι αδιαλυτο baytril ειναι μονο 1 cc (ml ) στα 100 νερου ,κατι δεν στεκει στα 20 cc .Mε τοση ποσοτητα αδιαλυτη ,οχι μονο θα ειχε αποστειρωθει ,αλλα θα ειχαμε σοβαρα αμεσα προβληματα στα οργανα του πουλιου 

Σιγουρα παντως αν η δοση ηταν ισχυρη ,εστω και μικροτερη (θα το δουμε αν μας πεις ακριβως τι εδωσες ) υπαρχει σαφης κινδυνος μυκητιασης

----------


## parrotlover❤

Παιδιά για μυκητες ή οτιδήποτε άλλο δε μου είπε ότι κινδυνεύει!  Εδινα 20c.c baitril σε 100gr. Νερο μιλάμε πάντα για συριγγα ινσουλίνης...  χίλια συγγνώμη που δεν το ανέφερα πριν

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν απο το σκευασμα baytril 0.5 %  
και οχι απο καποιο διαλυμα που ειχε ηδη κανει ,τοτε σου δινε 20πλασια δοση !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Δεν ξέρω ποίο ήταν το τράβηξε με συριγγα και μου έδωσε 100gr. Όπως και ναχει η κτηνιατρος μου είπε πως το ότι ζει είναι θαύμα!! Ζωηρεψε είναι μια χαρά τώρα τρωει... δεν ξέρω τι να πω έχω μείνει με το στόμα ανοιχτό!!!και....οι κουτσουλιες ήταν έτσι από την αντιβιωση και έχουν αρχίσει να επανέρχονται..  .

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα το αραιωσε μαλλον πριν το βαλει στη συρριγκα (το ευχομαι τουλαχιστον )


ευχομαι να συνεχισει οκ

βιταμινες και αν οι κουτσουλιες δεν ειναι οκ,τοτε ultra levure

----------


## parrotlover❤

Πριν έβαζε το κεφαλακι της μέσα στα καγκελα!  Δεν 
το έχει ξανακανει... υπάρχει περιπτωση πνιγμου μέσα στο βράδυ;;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν έβαζε το κεφάλι μέσα στα κάγκελα σημαίνει ότι το κλουβί είναι ακατάλληλο. Ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση τραυματισμού αν κολλήσει και δεν μπορεί μετά να το βγάλει!! Είναι απαραίτητο να αλλάξεις το κλουβί από τη στιγμή που χωράει μέσα το κεφαλάκι της!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Οι κουτσουλιες επανερχονται....  η κτην.  Είπε να μην της δώσω τίποτα αλλοβγιατι είναι πολύ δυνατή η βιταμίνη.. .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τώρα που όλα μπήκαν σε ένα καλό δρόμο , προσπάθησε να μάθεις να ανεβάζεις φωτογραφίες !
Είναι σημαντικό εργαλειο για αυτό επιμένω !!!

Περαστικά στην μικρούλα σου !!!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Από αύριο ξεκιναω προσπάθειες!!!  Σευχαριστω πολύ...  πιστεύω πως όλα θα πάν ε πολύ Καλά !!

----------


## tasos arg

μπράβο φίλε ολα καλά πάνε ως τώρα.να ενημερώνεις την κατάσταση με το παπαγαλάκι σου.

----------


## parrotlover❤

Θα σας κρατά ενημερους!!  Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πνιγεί αν βάζει κεφάλι ανάμεσα στα καγκελα;;

----------


## jk21

αν σφηνωσει .... και να μην πνιγει αν δεν το αντιληφθεις και μεινει χωρις να πιει νερο ...

----------


## parrotlover❤

Ξαναβγαινει μονή της..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και πάλι είναι επικίνδυνο το να προσπαθήσει να βγει παραπάνω από απλά το κεφάλι της και να σφηνώσει για τα καλά. Είναι άκρως επικύνδυνο και κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να μην καταφέρει να βγει μόνη της...Μπορείς να βρεις πολύ καλό κλουβί με 25 ευρώ που είναι ασφαλέστατο. 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες ότι πρέπει για κοκατίλ....!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Εδώ διστυχως με 25€ βρίσκεις για καναρινι μονο !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μαρία βγαίνουμε off topic βέβαια αλλά σε οοια περιοχή μένεις ?

----------


## xrisam

Eυχομαι περαστικά στο πουλάκι σου, να αναρρώσει σύντομα. 

Προσπάθησε να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες είναι πολύ σημαντικό. Η κάθε λεπτομέρια μετράει......

Το κυλιδρικό κλουβι που εχεις (αν βλέπω καλά στο αβαταρ) είναι το ίδιο κλουβι που είχα τον Ξέρξη μου όταν μου τον έδωσαν. 

Απο εμπειρία μου θα σου πω ότι το πουλάκι μου κρεμαστηκέ και παρολίγο να πνιγεί, απο ενα τυχαιο γεγονος γυρισα σπίτι και τον βρήκα ζωντανό αν γυριζα πιο αργά.....δεν θελω να το σκεφτομαι.

Επιπλέον ενα κλουβι χωρίς γωνίες δημιουργεί στρες.

----------


## parrotlover❤

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση...  όταν μπορέσω θα αγορασω καινούριο!!  Σήμερα είναι μια χαρά...  κελαηδαει όλη την ώρα... δεν ξέρω πως!!!!  Της έφτιαξα και αυγοτροφη με μπροκολο καροτο λαχανο μήλο μέλι λάδι ψωμί και αυγο!!!


Μαριε... Ναύπλιο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ ωραία η αυγοτροφή σου , απλά πρόσεχε το μέλι , όχι πάρα πολύ με μέτρο !!
Αντί για ψωμί θα μπορούσες να βάζεις αλεσμένες νυφάδες βρώμης !
Στο φόρουμ έχουμε πολλές συνταγές , μπες να τις δείς !!
καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## parrotlover❤

Αααα θα τα κοιτάξω!!!  Πρώτη φορά έφτιαξα..  έχει μεγάλη επιτυχία στο λοβ Μπερντ ...η περλα ακόμα δεν έχει φάει....  λογικά έχει χορτασει γιατί έτρωγε όλο το πρωί!!!

----------


## parrotlover❤

::  ::  :: Τώρα έπεσε και αυτή με τα μουτρα ...και 90/% κανονικοτατες κουτσουλιεεες!!!!!

----------


## tasos arg

μπράβο αυτά είναι ευχάριστα νέα!εισαι κ συντοπίτισα απο οτι βλέπω.

----------


## parrotlover❤

::  :Jumping0045:  :Love0001: Παιδιά το μωρακι μου είναι περδικι!!!!  Σήμερα Πήγα και της πήρα ένα κλουβί ορθογώνιο...  όπως πρέπει  για κοκοκατιλ και το γεμισα με παιχνιδακια!!!!  Από ότι καταλαβα το καταχαρηκε

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ ωραία !!!
Τι διαστάσεις έχει το κλουβάκι ??

----------


## parrotlover❤

50×70

----------


## parrotlover❤

Είναι 50×70

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τι είναι το 50 και τι το 70 ??
Η τρίτη διάσταση ? Στα ορθογώνια κλουβιά γράφουμε ΜxΠxΥ !!

----------

